# Where did you ride your e-bike today



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Realize for me it's all about the bike, but thought it would be nice to indicate where we've ridden. Today it was Chino Hills State Park. No pictures, but my steel hardtail with 750w BBS02 handles the trails nicely. Thinking of procuring a carbon frame to reduce the weight of the bike by four or so pounds.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Took my Nduro RX to Mt. Diablo state park. Started from the south gate entrance to the summit! Since it was my first time there, did quite a bit of getting lost and exploring. 23 miles and 4200' elevation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Pinoy; nice looking bike; looks like a Haibike. Hope to get pictures of tomorrow's ride; today was MTB and hike onlt, no e-MTB activity.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Just rode Tamarancho today! What an AWESOME weekend of riding!!!! My new MiniDH Ebike is simply amazing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Guys! Lets keep this thread positive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

fos'l said:


> Pinoy; nice looking bike; looks like a Haibike. Hope to get pictures of tomorrow's ride; today was MTB and hike onlt, no e-MTB activity.


Thanks Bro, it is '16 Nduro RX such an awesome ride! Post some pictures of your next "E-ride"!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

22 miles in Northumberland


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

^^^^Awesome picture man^^^^


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Jamie, great picture. Rode mine at Whiting Ranch in socal today, but no pictures. Won't post any more rides without pictures.


----------



## Bunkrmonkey (Jul 13, 2016)

Great pic


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Another amazing weekend of riding!

For Saturday, I went to Skyline Wilderness in Napa. Trying out a new tune with my suspension setup. The rocky terrain here is perfect to test it out!















Then for Sunday, We have a heatwave going on, so Pacifica's fog and cool sea breeze was perfect. Aw yeah, its an E-MTB group ride!










































Can't wait for where the next adventure will be!


----------



## motostrano (Jul 25, 2016)

That was a blast and we'll do that trail again without the hoofing it part!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

motostrano said:


> That was a blast and we'll do that trail again without the hoofing it part!


Most definitely! But next time, lets go down that last trail instead of up!

That was an awesome DH trail, complete with gaps, berms and steep chutes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

TGIF! Looking forward to another amazing weekend of riding! Something to get you all stoked!


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

WOW all that riding with the killer views then to the brew pub you are living the good life !!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

rider95 said:


> WOW all that riding with the killer views then to the brew pub you are living the good life !!


Yeah, We had an amazing time, great group of folks too!

I'm not in this video I posted, but it shows all of my favorite riding spots in the "north bay". Have a great weekend Rider! Post some pictures of your rides next time.

If you ever make it out here. Let me know, I'll be glad to show you our trails. :thumbsup:


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Dirt Mulholland at the top of Reseda Blvd last Sunday looking across at the big fire. I ride past here several times a week.......


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

The closest trailhead, 10 mins away is spectacular mountain biking.....and fully motorized 

DSC09334 by unoh7, on Flickr

I changed routes on account of lightning, and came across two guys I spent the 90s with kayaking all over Idaho.

I blew by Lenny on a uphill but stopped soon after and let him ride my bike and I tried his nice SC 29 fs.

DSC09336 by unoh7, on Flickr

He loved it 

Richard would not be tempted though....
DSC09344 by unoh7, on Flickr
"Don't want to get spoiled" 

DSC09359 by unoh7, on Flickr

This loop has long smooth and windy DH, and my bike really felt good on it


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Another nearby morning ride to avoid the afternoon heat and smoke. 

You can just about see the trailhead in the deepest part of the valley:
L1051349 by unoh7, on Flickr

L1051362 by unoh7, on Flickr

Now, this was one impressive woman mtb rider:


L1051345 by unoh7, on Flickr

Her pace uphill was remarkable. She had already climbed 3k vertical, but was barely breathing. By herself. Where was she headed?
L1051358 by unoh7, on Flickr
On her way to drop 3k and then climb another 3K to the distant ridgeline, traverse most of it and drop back to her car. OMG 


L1051347 by unoh7, on Flickr


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Tamarancho ride again last Sunday. Its such an awesome playground. Perfect blend of tech and flow (both up and down) too bad the ride ended prematurely with a rear mech disaster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Tamarancho ride again last Sunday. Its such an awesome playground. Perfect blend of tech and flow (both up and down) too bad the ride ended prematurely with a rear mech disaster.


Looks like a very nice place to ride  What happened to your derailleur?

While I seldom think about it riding either bike, they do seem very vulnerable


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

uhoh7 said:


> Looks like a very nice place to ride  What happened to your derailleur?
> 
> While I seldom think about it riding either bike, they do seem very vulnerable


Yep, I've seen people break rear mechs in the past but this is a first for me. Smashed it against a tree stump when I slid into DH switchback. I guess I was going "too fast" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

More photos from Northumberland

#turbolevo

Untitled by Jamie F, on Flickr

Untitled by Jamie F, on Flickr

Untitled by Jamie F, on Flickr


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Sweet Jamie


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Jamie_MTB, Nice pictures man. Glad to see you enjoying your Levo.


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

New guy from NorCal! 

Haven't ridden yet. Last couple days I've been riding that UPS tracking nonsense following my bike from Seattle. 

Will post up later once my ebike gets here on Tuesday!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

A little mixture of 35 miles of pavé, gravé and cow trail today.


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

Not the greatest pics but I'm loving the full fatsix. Love to see others enjoying the eMTN bike as well.

Rode dry creek to bobsled.




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I notice that some of you guys are riding in Orange County, California. Chino, Whiting etc. Do you ask if e-bikes are allowed or just ride knowing the Federal law says if Type I they are classified as a bike. I called the Orange County Parks and they had no clue, just said no motorized vehicles. I am thinking of picking up a Turbo Levo 6fattie but really do not know where I can ride.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

JillRide45 said:


> I notice that some of you guys are riding in Orange County, California. Chino, Whiting etc. Do you ask if e-bikes are allowed or just ride knowing the Federal law says if Type I they are classified as a bike. I called the Orange County Parks and they had no clue, just said no motorized vehicles. I am thinking of picking up a Turbo Levo 6fattie but really do not know where I can ride.


It's NOT a federal law. CA law, not applicable on Fed land.

Please stop regurgitating this.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

Riding with a friend of mine at canyons resort, I'm riding my full fatsix and he demoed a turbo levo. Rode up Holly's and did a few laps down wild mouse. Good times. About the only time we stopped for video or pictures.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Le Duke said:


> It's NOT a federal law. CA law, not applicable on Fed land.
> 
> Please stop regurgitating this.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


 Here is the Federal Law I saw

Federal law says that an electrically driven bicycle is considered a "bicycle" and the laws of bicycles
apply if:
o Electrically driven bicycle has less than 750 watt motor
o Functional pedals
o Max speed is less than 20mph
· The Federal law shall supersede any State law or requirement with respect to low-speed
electric bicycles. (The state must regulate the electric bicycle as a bicycle)
· Federal definition of a bicycle
o Sec. 1512.2. [Amended]
§ 2.Amend Sec. 1512.2,to revise paragraph (a) to read as follows

Seems to me that California further classified the electric bikes based on power output and others. Oh well, sorry to be part of this I want nothing to do with this anger and will leave. Bye


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

bplaizier said:


> Riding with a friend of mine at canyons resort, I'm riding my full fatsix and he demoed a turbo levo. Rode up Holly's and did a few laps down wild mouse. Good times. About the only time we stopped for video or pictures.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Illegal in all of Summit County, just FYI. Unless Vail resorts is specifically allowing them, you were poaching.

-Walt


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

JillRide45 said:


> Here is the Federal Law I saw
> 
> Federal law says that an electrically driven bicycle is considered a "bicycle" and the laws of bicycles
> apply if:
> ...


A statement of fact is not "anger".

Please provide a link to that federal law.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

They paraphrase that particular bit because when you dig into a bit further it turns out that this is a Consumer Protection measure, not a broad usage definition as they would have you believe.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Le Duke said:


> A statement of fact is not "anger".
> 
> Please provide a link to that federal law.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Here's the link: https://www.congress.gov/bill/107th-congress/house-bill/727/text

It's a Consumer Product Safety Act which only designates what can be sold as a "low speed electric bike", it has no bearing on use which is left up to the states and local municipalities.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Finally took my Nduro RX to Soquel Demo and rode all the main loops! Sawpit, Flow then Braille. 
A dream come true for me, it was so much fun!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Today's more of the same but different sunset cruise.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

JillRide45 said:


> I notice that some of you guys are riding in Orange County, California. Chino, Whiting etc. Do you ask if e-bikes are allowed or just ride knowing the Federal law says if Type I they are classified as a bike. I called the Orange County Parks and they had no clue, just said no motorized vehicles. I am thinking of picking up a Turbo Levo 6fattie but really do not know where I can ride.


Just go and get your bike, you'll be glad you did! As far as the legality of where you wanna ride. Give em a call, you'll be surprised that most of them allows it. If they "don't know" that essentially means they don't have an ordnance placed to ban them.

Thanks for sharing that Federal law link! THAT adds USFS lands to our playgrounds!

Ebikes are here to stay, more and more people are riding and enjoying them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Thanks for sharing that Federal law link! THAT adds USFS lands to our playgrounds!


If you mean you can ride them on motorized trails, then you are correct. Otherwise no. And again, the federal CSPA has no bearing on where you can use them, it just created a new class so they didn't have to be sold as a moped.

IM 2015-060, Electronic Powered Bicycles on Public Lands

http://flagstaffbiking.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/20150929EBikesBriefingPaper.pdf


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

JR, the Irvine Conservancy allowed my friend to ride his Class 1 bike on their property; this a 60,000 acre tract of land in Orange County, some of it open for special events only (look at the web site "letsgooutside" for information. There will be contact information for them if you have any questions (BTW, he rode Limestone Canyon, a place with fantastic trails IMO).


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Thanks for sharing that Federal law link! THAT adds USFS lands to our playgrounds!


No, it absolutely doesn't.

Many of you really, really need to learn more about how this stuff works.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Thanks for sharing that Federal law link! THAT adds USFS lands to our playgrounds!


Yep, that's the ticket. And remember, ignore the guy in the Smokey the Bear hat.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Slaphead, Tiretracks, plus other opponents, 

You guys get so riled up so quickly. Dont worry, if Im on USFS lands and they told me to stay on motorized trails. I will follow their rules. Im a law abiding person. Happy trails guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Slaphead, Tiretracks, plus other opponents,
> 
> You guys get so riled up so quickly. Dont worry, if Im on USFS lands and they told me to stay on motorized trails. I will follow their rules. Im a law abiding person. Happy trails guys!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not riled or an "opponent", just pointing out a common mis-interpretation of a consumer guideline that has zero to do with trail access.

We need to help make sure that e-bikers understand where you actually can and can't go, as too much poaching by you guys will also affect real bike access. If you are truly trying to follow the rules, you will need to stick to motorized trails on USFS/BLM lands unless someone someone tells you otherwise, not the other way around.

-------------------------------------------------------------------
EMS TRANSMISSION 07/07/2015
Information Bulletin No. 2015-060

To: All Field Officials

From: Acting Assistant Director, Resources and Planning

Subject: Electronic Powered Bicycles on Public Lands

An electronic bicycle, also known as an e-bike, is a bicycle with an integrated electric motor. The Bureau of Land Management (BLM) classifies e-bikes as motorized vehicles, as defined at 43 CFR 8340.5 "(a) Off-road vehicle means any motorized vehicle capable of, or designed for, travel on or immediately over land, water, or other natural terrain, excluding: (1) any non-amphibious registered motorboat; (2) any military, fire, emergency, or law enforcement vehicle while being used for emergency purposes; (3) any vehicle whose use is expressly authorized by the authorized officer, or otherwise officially approved; (4) vehicles in official use; and (5) any combat or combat support vehicle when used in times of national defense emergencies."

There is a great variety of e-bikes available and some can be used for mountain biking. Public interest in the use of e-bikes on Federal public lands is rising. As a transportation and recreation option, e-bikes represent an opportunity to reduce emissions, as they also appeal to a growing demographic with physical limitations to conventional bicycling. These factors contribute to a corresponding increase in interest and utilization on public lands. The BLM manages e-bikes similar to the U.S. Forest Service (FS). The FS manages e-bikes as a motor vehicle per their Travel Management Rule. 
For more information or if you have questions about e-bikes, please contact Dennis Byrd., Outdoor Recreation Planner, Division of Recreation and Visitor Services (WO-250), at 202-912-7252 or by email at: [email protected].

Signed by: Authenticated by:
Michael H. Tupper Robert M. Williams
Deputy Assistant Director Division of IRM Governance,WO-860

==========================================
http://flagstaffbiking.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/20150929EBikesBriefingPaper.pdf

"Future Management of E-Bikes on NFS Trails
E-bikes should continue to be managed as motor vehicles under the TMR and reflected on the
units MVUM. Opportunities exist under the regulations of the current TMR using designations
on the Forest MVUM, these consist of:
Roads open to all vehicles
Trails open to all vehicles
Trails open to vehicles 50" or less
Motorcycles only
Special Designation*"


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

How much BLM land is there in Maine these days? Out here where there actually is some, and I mean a lot of it, access by motor vehicle is more apt to be permitted than not. Endless miles of dirt roads of varying degrees leading to scenic vistas. So thanks for telling us it is ok to e bike on BLM land except where not permitted. There is not any biking in the Wilderness and National Parks can vary and both are under the auspices of the BLM.

Same with the FS. Plenty of room for everybody. Just recreate wisely and have fun out there.

And more in line with the original intent of the thread I rode 24 miles (2 mile track) averaging 26mph at Portland International Raceway this evening. The adaptive sports folks here rent it out on Tuesday's @ 4:30 throughout the better weather. No pictures but it was pretty much fun. Killer headwind that was just about stopping the hand cyclists in their tracks on the back straight. But they were game and all made it around at least once. 

I prefer riding gravel but there was guaranteed no traffic for an hour of big ringing so why not?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

BW, way to wring that thing out. Probably you know this, but Justin will be introducing a dynamite 9C+ by the end of the year.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I have been waiting patiently but finally had to do this one with the old style. His input has made it a very different motor than the one I had 5 years ago, way less parasitic drag like hardly any to notice and the Statorade solution is great for a hub motor. He is doing good work up there


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

Night ride round Northumberland

Untitled by Jamie F, on Flickr

Untitled by Jamie F, on Flickr

It's amazing what you can climb!

Untitled by Jamie F, on Flickr


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

It was "take your e bike to work "day a couple weeks ago. I had a crane job at the base of the Lemhi Range, the highest range in Idaho. I recently built this fatrack that plugs in the same receiver I use for when I tow my car. I got there early, and the carpenters were late, so I had an hour or so to ride a canyon up to about 8K, not very high in this country. The picture of the bike with the mountain in the back was about 3.5 miles from the jobsite, so pretty convenient! The crane operator (me) is much easier to get along and has a great attitude on jobs like these.


----------



## hummer boy (Aug 23, 2004)

...


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

Th reason I ride a hard tail Montague, it fits in the plane! Barely...., I've been flying with Montagues for 20 years now, in two different kitplanes. Both the same model plane, (a bush modified RANS S-7S) the second one just a newer version. I was real hesitant to mess with a good thing, but since I've converted it with the BBHSD and a Rohloff hub, the gains in practicality (how far I can go, and how long it takes me to get there) far outweigh the weight gain. I've streamlined the "getting it out of the airplane and unfolding it" process, to the point that from the time the prop stops to the time I ride off, including unfolding the 2 wheel TRAVOY trailer I use to get all my car gas with, to less then 5 minutes. This is the SAME time it used to take pre power assist, amazing. Having a rough field, short landing airplane is of course very helpful in finding new trails to ride. It is a dream come true, for most pilots, the fun stops when they land, with this setup, it continues.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Adventure is where you find it and that is some high adventure.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow! Thats awesome man!


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

Now I just need to remember where that last picture is, what location, that looks like an interesting trail! Sometimes I see so much country so quick, (though the plane only cruises 85 mph) the big picture in other words, it's hard to take it all in. Your field of view increases so much with a little , or a lot, of altitude gain, it is hard to keep up with it all.

As said, been flying forever, been flying with a bike almost forever, now flying with this ebike is just blowing my mind, as to how it expands my area of operation. Or at least makes much bigger rides more practical. But here is a more mundane pic of how I use the bike a lot, getting mo gas 9 gallons at a time. I NEVER buy (leaded and expensive, 2 bucks at least more per gallon) Avgas, I go GET my gas at gas stations. This adds a layer of complexity and challenge to the whole operation, all part of the fun. And again, the ebike has transformed how far I can reasonably go to get fuel, and not taking all day to do it is important also, as the flying gets worse in the mountains as the day goes on.

The Travoy trailer is great, but I found out a few weekends ago I need to be careful when in a very low gear, with a full load of fuel, and really romping on the throttle, in this case to get across a highway before a big line of cars. I pulled a good sized wheelie starting across the road, that trailer hitch sort of raises the CG of the bike, though it's real stable once you're moving, so no more "jack rabbit" starts when pulling 9 gallons of gas. This pic is the old Montague, with the BBSO2. The new one has disc brakes, plus several other small improvements, besides the big ones of the BBSHD and lastly the Rohloff hub. Mention "folding bike" to most pilots and they think some 12 " tired thing good only for going across the parking lot, I point up at a nearby mountain and tell them " See that? I could go up and over it and back one one charge." Ha ha, but true!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

PP (aka cpg), any problem incorporating the Rohloff and BBS (for instance with chain line)?


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

None, at all, it went super smooth and the chain line is perfect. Riding my fatbike with the derailleur after riding the Rohloff kind of sucks though, the DR suffers in comparison. Only 350 miles so far on it, but the hype seems to be true.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sunset cruise*

Out trying the new improvements. It amazes me how well this bike does on gravé, a little hard to describe but it works. Maybe it has to do with the fact I seem to able to get away with 30psi? More testing necessary.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

portnuefpeddler said:


> None, at all, it went super smooth and the chain line is perfect. Riding my fatbike with the derailleur after riding the Rohloff kind of sucks though, the DR suffers in comparison. Only 350 miles so far on it, but the hype seems to be true.


 I have BBSHD fat bikes with a derailleur and an IGH and it is an interesting comparison. The derailleur seems crude and crunchy when shifting, but the 5-speed IGH (SturmeyArcher C-50) has a noticeable amount of parasitic drag: it just will not coast as well as the derailleur. Once in a gear they are equally quiet, a big plus for me.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

I got the little 350 watt 20" hub drive fat bike I keep in the crane out today. Lunch break, and I'm working with a out of town crew of 6, hotter then hell, I have no wheels on the jobsite to take a lunch break in an air conditioned place, (no car wheels that is) and I really don't want to idle the crane just to keep the cab cool. So, in less then 30 seconds I got the little fattie out of it's custom box and rode off at 30 or so MPH. It moves out pretty good since upping the system voltage up to 52. 3.5 miles, in low 90 temps, no sweat, literally! I had a nice relaxing and cool lunch away from the noisy and dusty job site, and made the most of the short time available. That's the state trooper headquarters the the background, I'm craning on their new addition, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't give me a speeding ticket.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

Across the valley from home, at 8,000'


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

PP, isn't ID one place with MTB problems (unrelated to e-bikes)? I thought that a large tract of land was designated as Wilderness in the past year or so and MTB use was prohibited.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

That is a small part of central Idaho I believe. We here are in a sweet spot of few people, and away from the wilderness b.s., you can drive a 4x4 to the site in my pic, as an example. Most here don't have much use for wilderness. Ha ha. Its nice to brag about, " most wilderness in lower 48", but you can't do much once you get there, that's the idea I suppose. BLM mutilple use is vastly preferred.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Geez! I've been riding so much lately, its getting hard to keep track of where I've been. So glad that 3 of my closest riding buddies also picked up their own Emtb. We can now go on longer adventures, explore new places, even discover new routes in our favorite spots with minimal breaks and maximum fun!

This ebike thing is simply amazing!

We checked out Del Valle, it was our first time going there. It has the reputation of being a boring place with really steep ups and downs. Then we saw this video:






We found all of that sweet singletrack...Specifically Tarantula DH! Wow!

Here are the E-rigs we used! Such an awesome experience...By the way, just in case somebody ask...the singletracks were legal, and our rigs can legally ride em all! California is so awesome!


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

A few weeks ago, an area about 100 miles away but a 3+ hour drive (at least) due to mountains getting in the way. Thanks to a little tailwind I was able to fly there in an hour, landing in the big basin at about 8K, those are 12 K mountains in the background. Got the Montague out and hit the trail up to some very high lakes, had a great ride but once the trail turned to very difficult to even hike I bagged it and turned around. This was the third time so far I've been well above 9K with the Montague. Back at the plane I stashed the bike and got the hell out of there before it got hot and bumpy and "not good" for flying. I was home before noon, and was able to make my scheduled crane job. This would have been an all day, a long day, event without the plane and the ebike combo. It's not like I'm in a hurry all the time, but it's handy spending time HAVING fun, instead of GETTING to where you're going to have fun.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Spent the last few days using a few ah's in the Alvord Desert and Steen Mtns. or OR..









Hot Springs were involved.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Monument National Park, Fruita/Grand Junkyard CO.. Big uphill windage, but the motor really helped cut through it. Side winds throw you around a bit though. Bike handles great on pavement, even with 30psi in the tires.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

Crappy weather for flying, perfect riding weather though. I drove through rain storms on the way there, and back. But once riding the worst I encountered was a light mist, just enough to stay cool, it's fun to beat the Weather Gods. Check out that good for riding but bad for flying sky!

Here's where I went: https://www.google.com/search?q=cit...0ahUKEwjCreiBsPfOAhVL6GMKHRarAcQQsAQIXw&dpr=1



I'm still healing up from an encounter with an electric fence a couple weeks ago, so am trying to stay off any rough trail riding and just hit some easier, but scenic as hell, gravel road rides. 19.6 miles, about 3 K of climbing. This is a big time destination for the rock climbing crowd, they come from all over the US and even further. Cruising through the campground parking lot and checking out the license plates attested to this. I am really enjoying having the ebikes for when the weather is too bad to fly (flying is always going to be my first choice, but now it also includes flying with the ebike, so riding too), but when I'm grounded due to wind etc.,, I can still have a great time and see some sights on the bikes. I don't do it for the exercise, but that is an unavoidable part of it, I'm beat.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

Up around 7500', about 2 months ago.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Hartman's Rocks Gunnison, Colorado. It is a multi use area so I took advantage of that to ride some single track trails that I know because I used to use them all the time. A little sketchy due more to the fact that I still haven't figured out a front brake than the way the bike handled the situations it was presented.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

CB, CO.. Slate River to WA. Gulch. 25 miles, 21.5 wh/mi


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

On the multi use trail above my place, that's my shop on the left downhill. This is one of the few parts that isn't real rocky or steep, it's usually both. The fat bike is preferred here. My mailbox is 1.5 miles down a dirt road from my house, but lately when I decide it's time to check the mail (I get most of my money via checks in the mail, for crane work I've done and billed for, so checking the mailbox can be the high point of my day) I ride up to this trail, and across the range and end up usually with a 9.5 mile ride, while picking up my mail on the way.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

portnuefpeddler said:


> Up around 7500', about 2 months ago.


Thats an awesome looking trail!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

The highest peak, at 8800', seen here from across the valley from my place. Right above the car's antenna. About 3500' of climbing, much of it real rocky and steep. Another trail the local mtbr's don't use, it's too gnarly. Lots of real steep with little and big rocks. the fatbike and it's big soft print and traction really shines here.



Up on the summit, now looking back at my place. Local rumor has it a guy once landed his fat tired airplane on this summit, but I'm not admitting it.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

your living my dream I think all of us are more then a little jealous of you .


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

pp, terrain in CA and all the other places that I've ridden favors narrow tires, although fat is enticing (not just on ladies). Ever get a flat or what are you doing to prevent? Thanks.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Shame that we lost a couple of pretty cool eMTBers to some ignorant trollers. Yeah, this ebike forum needs to be moderated better. We're trying to be responsible adults here and just simply share information. Instead, we get endless debates from ignorant pricks on every thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Rode some cowtrail on the way to









The sunset ride envelope is getting earlier every day. Going to have to get the lights out and create my own sunshine soon.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Last evenings ride backwards tracking the sun in varying terrain and presence of actual trail.









Saw a white cow do a wheelie which my GoPro set on 1sec time lapse captured nicely.









But alas my rear tire developed a slow leak so I put a hundred strokes of my not so mighty mini pump in to it and chased my shadow back to the barn.


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

*Night Ride*

Night Ride in Northumberland

Thrunton by Jamie F, on Flickr


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

Scotland on Saturday

Untitled by Jamie F, on Flickr

Untitled by Jamie F, on Flickr

Untitled by Jamie F, on Flickr

Untitled by Jamie F, on Flickr

Northumberland on Sunday

Untitled by Jamie F, on Flickr

Untitled by Jamie F, on Flickr

Untitled by Jamie F, on Flickr


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Great pictures; is that where you reside or were you on vacation?


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

fos'l said:


> Great pictures; is that where you reside or were you on vacation?


Those trails in Scotland are a 2hr drive and Northumberland 45 minutes


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not sure I would do this agene


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

But there's donuts


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes very tasty ones but sometimes I wish my GF would try in talk me out of doing somethings , somethings like this for example .


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

It's only 8,000 ft of descending, what could go wrong?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Great ride; how many watt hours did you use, how much pedaling and is that the HPC motor?


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

I just rode down my van barely made it up it was freezing cold about 30mph wind not fun .


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Salt Lake City


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

Giant Warp said:


> Salt Lake City


That looks like a fun trail, I've been mtn biking in slc for the list 20 yrs and don't recognize that trail, where is it at if you don't mind sharing. Maybe we could hook up for a ride sometime. I don't know anyone else with an ebike yet.

Here's my ride.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

Yesterday I went up the third highest peak in England

Helvellyn by Jamie F, on Flickr

Helvellyn by Jamie F, on Flickr


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

bplaizier said:


> That looks like a fun trail, I've been mtn biking in slc for the list 20 yrs and don't recognize that trail, where is it at if you don't mind sharing. Maybe we could hook up for a ride sometime. I don't know anyone else with an ebike yet.
> 
> Here's my ride.
> 
> ...


That is the BST Red Butte alternate loop. Go uphill behind (just south of) the Natural history museum.

That's city land, no idea if there is an e-bike policy.

-Walt

-Walt


----------

